# HO Scale Cantilever Signal Bridge



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I'm looking for some guidance/advice for an HO scale cantilever 2 track signal bridge. i've been looking to buy a kit to assemble one of these and it seams that all the makers of these kits are either out of business or no longer make these kits. I've looked into TrainCat, BLMA, and Integrated Signal Systems. Basically, anything that showed up on a Google search, but no luck so far. If anyone knows of any other options, please let me know.

I'm now considering trying to make my own. I've looked at various pieces available from Plastruct. One of my first questions is why might I want to use ABS vs. Styrene plastic? It looks like Plastruct has open web trusses and other pieces that I could probably use to build with in both types of plastic.

I'm also wondering if there are any companies that make metal open web trusses like Plastruct has in plastic.

Thanks for any advice or guidance you can give.

Mark


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

central valley has some and I think micro engineering might also can't remember . other than that you could scratch some.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

I couldn't find any cantilever signal bridges at Central Valley or Micro Engineering. They have plenty of regular bridges, but not signal bridges. For reference, I'm looking for something like this:










Mark


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

This is similar.
http://www.oregonrail.com/101b.jpg


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

Mark VerMurlen said:


> I couldn't find any cantilever signal bridges at Central Valley or Micro Engineering. They have plenty of regular bridges, but not signal bridges. For reference, I'm looking for something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Mark


sorry thought you were looking for just trusses  . check out tichy #8216 if you want to scratch one.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks, everyone, for the input. I've decided to scratch build a set of 4 of these. I've submitted an order for the parts I think I need. I decided to use the Central Valley window girder pieces as the uprights. I'll be using various Plastruct pieces for the rest of it. All the plastic pieces will be made of styrene. I've already got the searchlight signal heads. Should be a fun project to do.

Mark


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

I've used these:

http://www.njinternational.com/sigbridgekits.htm

Sometimes they are hard to get - don't know why - the company has been around for a long time - perhaps they are just very small.

Good stuff though.

I've also used the Oregon Rail products but they also can be hard to get. I nearly a year on the last order from them.

I like their products too.

Frederick


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Have you checked eBay? I had some nice ones on my first layout that were brass, I don't remember the maker though.


----------



## deedub35 (Jan 29, 2014)

https://m.ebay.ca/itm/2-x-HO-OO-sca...3A68e652bf15f0ab4d81191020fffbf99d%7Ciid%3A25


----------

